# Dash 9.



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I just got this earlier this morning as a birthday gift, it’s a Kato Dash 9, in the Montana Rail Link scheme, and I was wondering if MRL ever had a Dash 9, the box it came in says “undec” so I assumed that meant undecorated, so this was a piece of custom work, and whoever did it, did it quite well, but I’m uncertain as to if MRL ever had one, not that I really care about realism, it’d just be cool to number this one in a real MRL Dash 9 number, thanks!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

From this roster they never owned any GE locos. MRL - Montana Rail Link Locomotive Roster - Railroad Picture Archives.NET (rrpicturearchives.net)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you share a pic?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Can you share a pic?


Sure, I thought I did. I do apologize for my messy desk.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice little engine....and your desk is not that messy!


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

A messy desk reflects it being used and not just a showroom 😲


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> A messy desk reflects it being used and not just a showroom 😲


That’s a good way to look at it.


----------

